# قصة الوجود الافتراضية كما يرويها العلم..



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

قصة الوجود الافتراضية كما يرويها العلم
07/05/2009
د. جواد بشارة




منذ فجر البشرية وإلى يوم الناس هذا والإنسان يحلم بسبر أعماق الكون بحثاً عن الحقيقة، فابتكر ما يلزم من أجهزة ومعدات، وصاغ النظريات والفرضيات في جميع الميادين والمجالات، من بينها الرياضيات والفيزياء.. الخ. مستعيناً باكتشافات وإنجازات علمية وتكنولوجية عظيمة ليتوصل إلى الأجوبة التي تؤرقه. أفرزت البشرية علماء فطاحل وعباقرة في زمنهم ساهموا في تقديم أجوبة نسبية، من بينهم ،كوبرنيكوس وبلانك ولابلاس وجيوردانو برونو وغاليله وبوانكاريه وغيرهم، وكان من بينهم وأشهرهم آنذاك إسحق نيوتن الذي حسب مسارات القذائف ونظٌر حول الحركة الكلية للكون وقدم ميكانيك نيوتن الذي تحكم بالعلم لعدة قرون. وبعده جاء آينشتين Einsteinوقدم نظريته النسبية الخاصة والعامة التي اخترقت أعماق الكون والمجرات والنجوم وقامت بدراسته اللامتناهي في الكبر، ونافستها في نفس الحقبة تقريباً نظرية الكم أو الكوانتوم التي غاصت في مكونات الذرة والجسيمات الأولية المكونة للمادة وتخصصت بدراسة اللامتناهي بالصغرمن الذرة ومادون كـ( الكترونات، بروتونات، نيوترونات، كواركات، ميزونات، بوزونات، نوترويونات، الخ..) وكل هذه الجهود العلمية تنشد التوصل إلى الحقيقة المطلقة لقوانين الطبيعة، فالعلم هو اليقين أو البرهان للأشياء الفيزيائية ، لكننا لانستطيع فصل الصفات الحقيقية للأشياء عن عمليات الرصد والقياس أو عمن يقوم بهذه العمليات ذاته لأنهما يؤثران على النتائج . 

أحد أعمدة نظرية الكم الكوانتا La physique Quantique Pohr Niels نيلز بور يقول:" لا يمكن وصف الكون في صورة واحدة واضحة مطلقاً، فالكون يدرك من خلال رؤى متكاملة تتوافق مع بعضها لكنها تتناقض ظاهرياً في كثير من الأحيان". هذا على مستوى الأجسام الكونية الهائلة ، ونفس الشيء يمكن قوله عن الأشياء الذرية وما دون الذرية، حيث يعلم الجميع أن للإلكترونات مسارات ومدارات فعلية حقيقية لكن يتعذر رصدها لأن الإلكترون يمتلك زخماً وموقعاًمعيناً مختلفاً في كل مرة وإن هذين الأمرين، أي الزخم والموقع، تشوشهما عملية الرصد رغم وجود مواصفات فعلية للإلكترون غير أن تداخل الكم ـ الكوانتا Quointa ـ في أدوات القياس كان دائماً يحول دون تحديد تلك المواصفات بدقة. علماً بأن النظرية النسبية الخاصة تصر على حقيقة أن الطاقة والمادة لاتنفصلان، وأن يكون الشيء طاقة أو مادة فذلك يعتمد على شكل العلاقة بينهما وإنهما متعادلان ولايمكن إفناءهما أو خلقهما من العدم وإنما يمكن تحويل أحدهما للآخر وفق معادلة آينشتين الشهيرة : الطاقة تساوي الكتلة مضروبة بمربع سرعة الضوء، والمعروف أن الكون مكون من مادة وطاقة في جانبه المادي الظاهر للعيان والقابل للدراسة والرصد والقياس. والحال أن نظرية الكوانتيك أو الكم كشفت عن كون إحتمالي غير يقيني متعدد الأبعاد وأن عملية الرصد للأشياء الصغير والكبيرة غير مستقلة عن الراصد وأثارت الكثير من الجدل والسجال الفلسفي والميتافيزيقي ونشوء مبدأ الاحتمالات كما في قصة "قطة شرويدينجر " الشهيرة Erwin Schrôdinger. 

وبرغم ذلك ما زالت جهود العلماء ومثابرتهم في حل المعضلات العلمية وصولا الى نظرية موحدة في تفسير الظواهر الطبيعية مستمرة . 

وهكذا برزت منذ سنوات حاجة ملحة لصياغة نظرية شاملة موحدة استناداً إلى حقيقة علمية تقول أن كل شيء في الطبيعة، بما في ذلك القوى الأربعة الأساسية المسيرة للكون، وهي الكهرومغناطيسية، والجاذبية أو الثقالة، والقوة النووية الشديدة، والقوة النووية الضعيفة، هي في الأساس كم أو كوانتوم خاضع لقوانين ميكانيك الكم، وحيث أنها كلها نشأت عن قوة واحدة أصلية وهي ليست سوى تعبيرات مختلفة ومتنوعة عن تلك القوة. وكان آينشتين من بين الذين كرسوا حياتهم للتوصل إلى هذه النظرية التوحيدية التي تتطلب دمج نظريته النسبية الخاصة والعامة بنظرية الكم، ومازالت المساعي تبذل لإيجاد مثل هذه النظرية. وقد أجريت تجارب عديدة في معجلات الدقائق أومسرعات ومصادمات الجسيمات منذ عقود كثيرة وبفضلها تم اكتشاف الكم الذي يحمل القوة النووية الضعيفة. وتفترض نظرية الكواركات أن جميع الجسيمات أو الدقائق الأولية المختلفة مبنية من كينونات أساسية أكثر أصالة من الكواركات التي تتكون بدورها من كينونات غير مرئية وغير قابلة للرصد في الوقت الحاضر بسبب قصور أجهزة القياس المتوفر حالياً. ولقد نجح العلماء في رصد الكوارك وتوصلوا إلى أن هناك قوة غير اعتيادية مفترضة هي التي تمسك الكواركات وأطلقوا عليها تسمية " القوة الغروية Force Glue " وقد يكون لذلك علاقة بالقوة النووية الفائقة الشدة . وعند إجراء تجارب مختبرية مكثفة على الكواركات في جسيمة الميزون أدت تلك التجارب إلى إنفصال الكواركات القريبة من بعضها لكنها سرعان ما أدت إلى توليد كواركات جديدة اتحدت مع أخواتها المتحررات من جسيمة الميزون وكونت ميزون جديد آخر واتضح إن انفلاق الميزون يؤدي إلى تشكيل ميزونات جديدة. انتقد العالم ديفيد بوم محاولات علماء نظرية الكم للتوحيد الشامل لقوى الكون قائلاً بأن اعتقادهم بأن نظرية الدقائق أو الجسيمات النهائية أو الكونتا ـ الكم ـ النهائي ، أو القوة النهائية هي الأصل والمنطلق للوجود فهم مخطئون. وهم قد افترضوا بالفعل أن الكون مكون من أجزاء وبهذه الفرضية افترضوا وجود جسيم أساسي لامتناهي في الصغر سيتم اكتشافه يوماً ما والحال أن الكون مكون حسب ديفيد بوم من عدد من الأجزاء التي ستظل تنقسم على نفسها إلى ما لا نهاية بشكل يثير الحيرة. وأضاف عالم آخر هو روبرت شيلدريك أنه حتى لو نجح علماء الكم في اكتشاف القوة الأساسية في معجل أو مسارع جبار مثل الموجود حالياً على الحدود الفرنسية السويسرية والتابع لوكالة الفضاء الأوروبية، CERN ، واكتشفوا القوة الأساسية التي كانت مسئولة عن حدوث الإنفجار العظيم ـ البيغ بانغ Big Bang ـ الذي ولد الكون قبل 13،7 مليار سنة خلت، وهو عمر الكون المفترض، أو ربما أكثر، بين 15 و 20 مليار سنة حسب تقديرات أخرى، فإنهم سيظلون يواجهون مشكلة أو معضلة عويصة. فبذرة القوة الأساسية ستكون بالضرورة هي القانون الأول في الطبيعة، ولكن أين كان هذا القانون الأول قبل الانفجار العظيم، ومن أوجد هذا القانون، وهل هو حادث أم أزلي؟ لن تكون الإجابة حتماً على مثل هذا التساؤل سوى إجابة ميتافيزيقية ، حيث تقول الأطروحة الفلسفية أن قانون الطبيعة الأول أزلي وخالد أو أبدي وهو موجود حتى قبل وجود الطبيعة نفسها ومستقل عنها، أي هو موجود بمعزل عن الطبيعة قبل انبثاقها. وتمثلت المشكلة بالتعمق في ركيزتين أساسيتين الأولى تتعلق بفهم النظرية النسبية فهماً صحيحاً لأنها هي التي تمنحنا الإطار النظري في تفسير الكون بأبعاده الكبيرة ”النجوم والمجرات.. الخ“ والثانية تتمثل في استيعاب نظرية ميكانيكا الكم التي تمنحنا الإطار النظري لفهم العالم في أجزائه الصغيرة ”الجزيئات أو الجسيمات أو الدقائق ، والذرات ،.. الخ “ ما جعل العلماء متيقنين تجريبيا من صحة التنبؤات التي بشرت بها هاتان النظريتان علما إن إحداهما تنفي الأخرى ظاهرياً والحقيقة العلمية ترى في صدق إحداهما أو كليهما ما يعني أن الصياغة الحالية (النظرية النسبية العامة، ونظرية ميكانيكا الكم): غير مريحة وهكذا فان النظريتين اللتين تشكلان أساس التقدم الهائل في الفيزياء، في القرن الواحد والعشرين غير متوافقتين، وعلى مدى أكثر من نصف قرن بقي التناقض مصدر قلق وعدم اطمئنان وظل ماثلا أمام علماء الفيزياء. 

وفي غمرة إكتشاف دقائق وجسيمات وكينونات جديدة، وحل معضلات تقنية بفضل نظرية الكم والتقدم التكنولوجي الذي تحقق في صنع أجهزة القياس والاختبارات المتطورة، اتضح أن هنالك عنصراً مازال مفقوداً أنسانا الشرط الذي فرضته نظرية الكم نفسها وهي أننا لا ولن نتمكن أبداً، في حقبتنا الحضارية الحالية على الأقل، من معرفة ما يجري بالفعل داخل مكونات الذرة، وأن الكواركات والغليونات، وكموم أخرى ـ دوذرية ، ما دون الذرة ـ هي في واقع الأمر ليست سوى ارتباطات وتجريدات رياضية تتخلى عن مساراتها خلال التجارب المختبرية التي تجرى عليها وبالتالي فإن معرفتنا ليست سوى نتاج لتخيلاتنا وافتراضاتنا الرياضية. 

من بين العلماء المشهورين الذين تصدوا لتوحيد النظريات الكوزمولوجية ، العالم البريطاني ستيفن هاوكينغ S. Hawking وهو أكبر خبير ومتخصص بالثقوب السوداء وصاحب أهم تصور كوني حديث، والذي كرس جهده وعلمه وعبقريته للربط بين النظرية النسبية ونظرية الكم لما يوجد بينهما من تداخل ومشتركات حسب اعتقاده. وقد استند في أطروحته على فرضيتين أساسيتين، الأولى تستند إلى نظرية الكم، والأخرى تستند إلى النظرية النسبية: الفرضية الأولى تتعلق بمبدأ " عدم الدقة " لهايزنبرغ، والذي يقول أنه ليس بالإمكان معرفة جميع الخواص في نظام ما على وجه الدقة، وحتى لو تمكنا من قياس خاصية ما فإن خاصية أخرى ستصبح غير دقيقة كما هو الحال في الغموض الذي يكتنف عملية قياس الطاقة والزمن. فلو قسنا الطاقة في نظام ما لفترة طويلة وعلى نحو كاف، قد نتمكن من معرفتها بوضوح، ولكن لو حاولنا قياس هذه الطاقة في فترات زمنية قصيرة ومتقاربة فإنها ستصبح غير دقيقة وغير محددة. والحال أن " عدم الدقة" هذا بالذات يقودنا إلى الاستنتاج التالي وهو : أن الطاقة في أي نظام ليست ثابتة تماماً بل تتماوج حول " معدل" معين من لحظة إلى أخرى. وكلما تم الرصد خلال فواصل زمنية قصيرة أصغر فأصغر تظهر الطاقة في حالة عدم ثبات ومزيد من التقلب تزداد شدته أكثر فأكثر، ويحدث التزايد والتناقص بصورة عشوائية ولكن بمعدل ذي قيمة ثابتة. وطالما تكون الطاقة " مكممة " دائماً فهذا يعني حتماً أن النظام يستحدث ويمتص كموم الطاقة بشكل دائمي وثابت. وكما تنص معادلة آينشتين : الطاقة تساوي الكتلة في مربع سرعة الضوء E=MC2 ، فإن الكتلة والطاقة تتحولان إلى بعضهما فيما يستحدث النظام أو يبيد أو يفني أزواجاً من الجسيمات وأضدادها Particules et Antiparticules، وحيث أن هذه الأزواج من الجسيمات خلقت في جزء صغير جداً من الثانية قبل أن يعاد امتصاصها فإنها لن ترصد أبداًعلى نحو مباشر من خلال التجربة ولذلك سميت بـ " الدقائق أو الجسيمات الإفتراضية" Particules Virtuelles . 

 



الفرضية الثانية تستند للنظرية النسبية. فقد ذكر آينشتين في نظريته النسبية العامة أن المادة هي التي تسبب تحدب " الزمكان" وهذا التحدب تحسه الأجسام المجاورة كقوة جاذبة. ووفقاً لمعادلات آينشتين لايوجد سبب لايحمل قطعة صغيرة جداً من مادة شديدة الكثافة بقدر كاف على تحدب الزمكان، وهذا يعني أن الأمر سينعكس على المادة ذاتها. وإن هذه الظاهرة التي حسبت رياضياً في باديء الأمر سماها ستيفن هاوكينغ بـ " الثقب الأسود" فقوة جذب هذا الثقب من الشدة والقوة بمكان بحيث يتعذر على أي شيء أن يفلت من مركزه وإن كل ما يدخل في هذا الثقب يقذف إلى " المجهول" بفعل قوة جاذبية هائلة لايتسرب منها حتى الضوء،وهناك لكل ثقب أسود نقطة عرفت بـ " نقطة اللاعودة أو اللارجوع" وصيغتها العلمية هي " أفق الحدث" الذي يمكن تحديده حسابياً أو رياضياً بدقة متناهية. فعلى جانب واحد من أفق الحدث يمكن للجسيمات الإفلات نظرياً ولكن إنحرافاً جزئياً إلى الطرف الآخر يؤدي بالدقائق أو الجسيمات إلى الإختفاء إلى الأبد. ففي أعماق الثقوب السوداء تنسحق أية كتلة هائلة لتتحول إلى حجم متناهي الصغر. والانفجار العظيم big-bang حدث عن كتلة ميكروسكوبيةو إذا ما قورنت تلك الكتلة الأولية بحبة رمل لبدت حبة الرمل عظيمة الحجم، مثل هذه العوالم الدقيقة تحتاج إلى تطبيق كلا النظريتين”النسبية العامة وميكانيكا الكم“ في آن واحد. ومن تناقضهما في التعامل مع الأشياء الكبرى والمختلفة عنها الصغرى، دفع العلماء إلى العمل على المقاربة بين الصرحين العظيمين بنظرية” الأوتار الفائقة 

Cordes Théorie des superstring theory 

إن هذه الاكتشافات والحقائق العلمية عن ( أفق الحدث، ونقطة اللاعودة أو اللارجوع، والثقب الأسود، وأزواج الجسيمات وأضدادها، التي تستحدث وتنعدم أو تندثرأو تختفي بشكل دائم في خضم تقلبات طاقة الكم ) باتت معروفة من قبل جميع علماء الكزمولوجيا والفيزياء النظرية، ولكن لم يجرأ أي منهم على جمعها مع بعضها. وحده ستيفن هاوكينغ تساءل بجرأة:" ماذا يحدث لو خلق زوج افتراضي من جسيم وجسيم مضاد عند مستوى أفق الحدث؟ حسب نظرية الكم، يتحرك الزوج الجسيمي للحظة واحدة منفصلاً ثم لا يلبث أن يتحد ثانية ليكون كماً من الطاقة Energie Quointique أو طاقة كوانتية . ولكن ماذا لو تجول واحد من هذه الدقائق أو الجسيمات الافتراضية خلال هذه العملية عبر أفق الحدث؟ وفقاً لفيزياء الثقب السود التي صاغها ستيفن هاوكينغ، لن يتمكن هذا الجسيم العودة إلى العالم الخارجي واستحالة الارتباط بقرينه الجسيم المضاد ولن يتمكن من اكتشاف موقع رفيقه الجسيم الآخر ولن يكون قادراً على تدمير نفسه. بعبارة أخرى. إذا عبر أحد الزوجين الإفتراضيين أفق الحدث فإن الزوج الآخر سيضطر للظهور كجسيم حقيقي . من هنا توصل هاوكينغ، اعتماداً على مبدأي النسبية والكم إلى أن العمليات الكمية أو الكوانتية وتحدب الزمكان الذي تفترضه النسبية العامة مرتبطين ببعضها بشدة، وإن الحاجة باتت ماسة لتوحيدهما في نظرية واحدة خاصة بعد أن اثبت وجود الثقوب السوداء عملياً بعد أن اكتشفها نظرياً ورياضياً. 

 



عندما طبق الفيزيائيون وعلماء الكوزمولوجيا نظرية الكم على المكان الخالي، اكتشفوا أن هناك كمية صغيرة جداً من الطاقة في أي حيز كان من المكان وإن حسابات هذه الطاقة الصغيرة قد كشفت عن حقيقتين مذهلتين : الأولى، يصبح فيها المكان ، وبالنتيجة الزمن أيضاً، عند هذا المستوى الأدنى من الطاقة غير قابلين للتعريف. والثانية، إن كمية الطاقة في سنتمتر مكعب واحد من المكان الخالي، أعظم بكثير من المجموع الكلي للطاقة في كل المادة التي يحتويها الكون الظاهر والمعروف لدينا. وهذا يدل على أن المكان الخالي ليس بخال البتة.. إنه مليء ، بل هو بحر هائل من الطاقة، وفوق قمته تبدو المادة التي نعرفها والتي تشهد تهيجاً " كمياً كوانتياً " صغيراً شبيهاً بالموجة وأقرب ما يكون إلى " نبضة "ضئيلة. وجدير بالذكر أن بعض العلماء يعتقدون أن هذا البحر اللانهائي من الطاقة هو مجرد وهم ناشي عن خطأ في الصيغ الحسابية لنظرية الكم، في حين يظن البعض الآخر أنها موجود وسماها الطاقة الداكنة أو المعتمة أو السوداء كما توجد نظير لها المادة الداكنة أو المعتمة أو السوداء . 

الكون كائن حي ينظم نفسه مثل الجسد الذي يرمم نفسه أثناء تطوره . وفق نظرية التنظيم الذاتي للكون وبالتالي بعض العلماء يقولون أن الكون يتمدد ويتوسع في الوقت الحاضر ومنذ لحظة الإنفجار العظيم الأولى، وذلك نتيجة لقوة نووية بدائية وأن هذا الكون سيستمر في تمدده إلى الأبد إلا إذا حدثت قوة جاذبية هائلة تظهر وتبدأ في إعادة تجميعه مع بعضه ثانية في ما يسمى بعملية الإنكماش العظيم . أي أن الكون متناسق ومنسجم مع نفسه في نشاطه فهو يتمدد ويمكن أن يتقلص مثل قلب ينبض . وقد يكون الكون في تمدده مستمراً إلى ما لانهاية وبدون حافات أو حدود أو آفاق وكان التساؤل الذي يدور، هل للكون نهاية؟ 

نظرية الأوتار حل توفيقي أم مخرج علمي؟ 

وبغية إنهاء التناقض القائم، وتبعا لنظرية الأوتار الفائقة، فان التزاوج بين قوانين الأشياء اللامتناهية في الكبر وتلك اللامتناهية في الصغر لم يعد مرضيا فقط، بل بات حتميا. ومحاولة البحث عن نظرية موجودة في الفيزياء تتشابك فيها قوى ومكونات الطبيعة المادية بنسيج نظري واحد، وتمتلك نظرية الأوتار قابلية على إظهار أن كل الأحداث العجيبة التي تجري في الكون بداية من الرقص العشوائي للكوراكات”أو الجسيمات تحت الذرية “ الى النظام الدقيق والتقليدي للمجرات والمنظومات الفلكية، ابتداءً من منظومة مكونة من نجمين يدوران احدهما حول الأخر، إلى دورات المجرات في السماء، فإن هذه الملامح تستدعي تغيير مفاهيمنا عن المكان والزمان والمادة تغيراً جذريا علما أن تناقض النسبية وميكانيكا الكم ليس الوحيد في سلسلة التناقضات المحورية خلال القرنين المنصرمين. وقد أدى حل كل تناقض فيهما إلى مراجعة شاملة لمفهومنا عن الكون، وكما هو معلوم فان معظمنا يتعامل مع الكون ذي الثلاثة أبعاد الفراغية بينما الأمر غير ذلك وفقا لنظرية الأوتار التي ترى أن للعالم أبعاداً أكثر مما ترصده العين المجردة ويبلغ عددها أحد عشر بعداً، وهي مظفورة في نسيج الكون المطوي، واعتبارها فكرة مركزية عن طبيعة المكان والزمان. 

 



والفكرة الأساسية لنظرية الأوتار تتلخص بأن جميع المواد ما هي إلا مجرد نقط تتكون من أنشوطه أحادية البعد وكل جسيمة فيها مؤلفة من فتيل يتذبذب ويهتز ويتراقص مثل حلقة مطاط متناهية النحافة يطلق عليها الوتر، بدءاً من قطعة عادية من المادة مثل تفاحة، ثم يكرر تكبير بنيتها لنكشف عن مكوناتها بمقاييس متزايدة في الصغر، وتضيف نظرية الأوتار طبقة ميكروسكوبية جديدة لأنشوطة متذبذبة إلى ما كان معروفا مسبقا في التسلسل من ذرات إلى بروتونات ونيوترونات والكترونات وكواركات، ويمكن للأوتار أن تكون نهايتين حرتي الحركة تدعى”الأوتار المفتوحة“ بالإضافة إلى العروات أو ”الأوتار المغلقة“ والتركيز سيكون في معظم الأحيان على الأوتار المغلقة، ورغم عدم الوضوح في الإحلال البسيط لمفهوم الجسيمة - النقطة في مكونات المادة بواسطة الأوتار إلى أن تنتهي معضلة عدم التوافق بين ميكانيكا الكم والنسبية العامة، تمكنت نظرية الأوتار من حل العقدة المركزية والمستعصية في الفيزياء النظرية المعاصرة وهو انجاز هائل، وواحد من أسباب الإثارة التي أحدثتها نظرية الأوتار، لقد أدى ظهورها إلى سلسلة من الفتوحات التي شهدها عالم الفيزياء خلال العقد الأخير ما يبشر إننا أصبحنا على قاب قوسين أو ادني من الوصول إلى نظرية المجال الواحد وبتشكيل رياضي واسع قد يوحد كل قوى الكون المعروفة. 


لم يستطع احد مشاهدة الأوتار فهي لا ترى أو تلاحظ إنها اصغر بمائة مليار المليار مرة من البروتين “ ويتعذر الآن قياسها بأدواتنا البسيطة فهي لا تستطيع أن تتحسسها لضآلتها. واهم ما جاءت به نظرية الأوتار كنظرية موحدة لكل شيء إذ أن آينشتين لم يكن قد اكتشف آنذاك قوى قوية وقوى ضعيفة بل كانت هناك قوتان متميزتان الواحدة عن الأخرى وهما ”الجاذبية“ والكهرومغناطيسية كما قلنا أعلاه وهو أمر محير بشدة حتى إن آينشتين لم يقبل بفكرة إن الطبيعة قامت بهذا التصميم الغريب وبقي مصرا على موقفه حين قال للعالم الدنماركي بور: ان الله لا يلعب الزار. ما يعني إن لكل ظاهرة حتمية حدوث، واختلافه مع علماء اللاحتمية أو عدم الدقة من رواد نظرية الكم، وحفزه للبحث عما اسماه بنظرية المجال الموحد بأمل أن هاتين القوتين هما في الحقيقة نتاج مبدأ واحد عظيم. وبعد أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع القرن عما بدأه آينشتين يصبح قسم كبير من مجتمع الفيزياء والرياضيات مقتنعا بشكل متزايد بان نظرية الأوتار يمكنها تزويدنا بإطار مقرر للتفسير قادر على احتواء كل القوى والمادة تحت عنوان الاهتزازات الميكروسكوبية النوتة التي يمكن أن تفرقها الأوتار.هذا التصور يجعلنا ولأول مرة نملك إطاراً قادراً على تفسير السمات الأساسية التي يقوم عليها بناء الكون، ما جعل وصف نظرية الأوتار بنظرية كل شيء أو النظرية الأخيرة والقصد من هذا الوصف إظهار أنها أكثر النظريات عمقا وتعقيداً في الفيزياء النظرية المعاصرة وتصلح أساسا لكل النظريات الأخرى، فهي تفسر خواص الجسيمات الأساسية وخواص القوى التي تتداخل وتؤثر فيها الجسيمات بعضها ببعض. ورغم كل شيء فان النظريات والمبادئ شيء والتطبيق العملي شيء آخر، غير أن أغلب العلماء متفقون حول فكرة إن نظرية كل شيء لا يمكنها حل مشاكل علم النفس والبايولوجيا والجيولوجيا والكيمياء بل حتى الفيزياء، فالعالم مفتوح وواسع الثراء ومعقد لدرجة إن اكتشاف النظرية النهائية لا يعني نهاية العلم، بل العكس تماما. 
وتحظى نظرية الأوتار وتفسيرها وظائف العالم باهتمام كبير لما تعكسه حول مفاهيمنا عن الزمان والمكان رغم إن ما تعرضه هو نظرية غير مكتملة تماما وغير مثبتة باختبارات تجريبية من قبل العلماء، والسبب أن نظرية الأوتار بناء نظري عميق ورفيع المستوى لذا فهي تمثل عملا ما زال في مرحلة التطور وما أنجز منه جزئيا اظهر أموراً مدهشة في طبيعة الزمان والمكان والمادة، والأهم من ذلك هو التوافق بين النسبية العامة وميكانيكا الكم وقدرة النظرية الجديدة الإجابة عن الأسئلة الأولية المتعلقة بمكونات الطبيعة الأساسية ومن روعتها ما تقترحه لتلك الإجابات التي قد تبدو تفاصيل تقنية اعتباطية، مثل عدد المكونات الأساسية المتميزة للجسيمات وخصائص كل منها،إنما نشأت من مظاهر جوهرية وملموسة في هندسة الكون. وإذا صحت نظرية الأوتار فان النسيج الميكروسكوبي لعالمنا سيكون عبارة عن متاهة متعددة الأبعاد مجدولة بغزارة تتذبذب وتتلوى داخلها أوتار الوجود بشكل لا نهائي وفي إيقاع متناغم بلفظ قوانين الكون. وعليه يبقى الاختبار هو ما يحدد صدقها وتبديد الغموض الذي يلفها مع إن الاختبارات التجريبية يمكن أن تزودنا بدعم ظرفي لنظرية الأوتار خلال العقود القادمة. فالكثير يرى أن هذه النظرية جزء من فيزياء القرن الحادي والعشرين وجاءتنا صدفة من القرن العشرين، مما يجعلها حافزا لجيل من العلماء الفيزيائيين في ملاحقة الفهم التحليلي الشامل، وتشير ملاحظات العلماء في نفس المجال انه قد تمضي عقود بل ربما قرون قبل أن تصبح نظرية الأوتار نظرية تامة ومفهومة. 

د. جواد بشارة


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2009)

موضوع حلو جدا جدا ياكليم
أنا قلت أقراه فى الأخر لأن من عنوانه حسيت أنه هيتكلم عن الموضوع دة
على فكرة أنا بحب اينشتاين جدا وعجبنى جدا حياته وتفكيره
وبالنسبة للنظريات المختلفة نظرية الأوتار الفائقة بحسها خيال لكن خيال قدر يفسر حقيقة
يعنى زى النظرية النسبية اعتبروها خيال وغير واقعية لكن فى النهاية اثبتت نجاحها وصحتها
امممممممممممممممم
بس على فكرة لغاية دلوقتى احنا العلم بالنسبالنا محدود
ومش كل عالم هيتوصل لحاجة يعتبر فك لغز الكون
لأن فى البداية اكتشفوا الجزيئات والذرات افتكروا انهم اكتشفوا اللغز
بعدين اكتشفوا البروتونات والنيتورونات والالكترونات
ثم الكواركات والفوتونات
يعنى كل وحدة بنعتقد أنها أصغر وحدة بنكتشف انه يوجد وحدات تانى أصغر منها
ميرسى كمان مرة على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

نونو 89

انا بتخايل بعد عشر سنين

بانهم ها يتوصلوا حتى انهم يخفوا الاشياء

وهم بصدد تجارب عليها

وكل الفضل فيه يرجع لانشتاين

فلو لم يولد انشتاين لا اعرف اين كنا الان

لقد غير مجرى التاريخ..

شكراااا يا نونو

لدخولك وقرائتك الموضوع

بصراحة ما كنتش ها نزل الموضوع دة

لانه ممكن يروح للصفحة التانية من غير ما حد يقراه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

القليل الى يدخل ويقرى لما يبص ويلاقيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع كبير يهرب على طول


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2009)

*فعلا كلها حسابات رياضية ممكن متكنش هى الى بتحدث فى الحقيقة لكن رأيى مدام كل ما نكتشف جزء اصغر الطاقة بتزيد بمعدل ثابت يبقى فى امل فى رصدها وعلى ما يوصلوا لدقة اكيد هيكونوا اكتشفوا جزء اصغر منه ههههههههههه*
*كمان فكرة خلط النظريات مع بعضها فكرة جامدة واكيد زى ما تحولت الثقوب السوداء من فكرة رياضية لاكتشاف حقيقى واثبتوا وجودها عمليا العلماء هيكملوا الباقى*
*بيعجبنى تفكير اينشتين فى حاجة انه بيحط ربنا فى الامر يعنى بيكتشف بس عارف انه فى نظام للكون محدد والامور مش مفتوحة عنده*
*لان فى علماء كتير من تفكيرهم فى العلم فقدوا الشعور بربنا والعكس لكن بردوا مش عارفة خلق ربنا للكون يأكد وجود مبدأ واحد زى ما بيقول ولا لا *
*هنا*



> وبقي مصرا على موقفه حين قال للعالم الدنماركي بور: ان الله لا يلعب الزار. ما يعني إن لكل ظاهرة حتمية حدوث، واختلافه مع علماء اللاحتمية أو عدم الدقة من رواد نظرية الكم، وحفزه للبحث عما اسماه بنظرية المجال الموحد بأمل أن هاتين القوتين هما في الحقيقة نتاج مبدأ واحد عظيم


 
*واكيد نظرية الاوتار مش معناها انه ده الاخر لانه فعلا كل ما نكتشف اخر بنلاقى لسة بدرى جدا والموضوع تراكمى واكيد لحد ما هنعد نوصل لملانهاية خصوصا ان النظرية دى مش شاملة يعنى زى ما ذكر الموضوع فى فروع تانية مش بتحل مشاكلها*

*موضوع فوق الروعة يا كليمو بجد*
*تحفة*
*شكراااااا يا زومل*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

بالحقيقة  لا استطيع ان اقول شيء

انت سهلت للي يدخلو الموضوع 

انهم يردوا من غير ما يقروه

بردك المميز

شكرا يا زميلة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

واو اجمل مماقرات يا كليمو من مواضيعك
رائع بجد
ميرسى جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## queen of heart (11 يوليو 2009)

متشكرين ع المعلومات الجميله
بس عندي اضافه بعد اذنك طبعا 
فيه نظريه ادق واوثق من big bang هيا النظريه السديميه
ده بتفسر تكوين الكون والكواكب
وشكرا انك سمعت رايي


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

الرائع دخولك الموضوع

الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع والمعلومات القيمة والرائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2009)

queen of heart قال:


> متشكرين ع المعلومات الجميله
> بس عندي اضافه بعد اذنك طبعا
> فيه نظريه ادق واوثق من big bang هيا النظريه السديميه
> ده بتفسر تكوين الكون والكواكب
> وشكرا انك سمعت رايي





لقد نزلت النظريتين قديممة شوية..

وحضرتك ايامها وللاسف لم نكون..

اولا شكراااااا  انك سمعت رايي
 
ثانيا::

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## farou2 (13 يوليو 2009)

بصراحه موضوع رائع يحتاج تامل وفكر وخيال 
شكراً للموضوع الجميع الذي اعاد لي النشاط 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## maramero (13 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> بصراحه موضوع رائع يحتاج تامل وفكر وخيال
> شكراً للموضوع الجميع الذي اعاد لي النشاط
> الرب يباركك​



farou2

ردودك دائما تبهرني اخي

كل الشكر الك

بركة الرب ترعاك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

بكل تواضع عارف انه موضوعي لازم يتثبت

انما الظاهر المشرف بتاع القسم مش راضي علي
هههههههههه


----------

